# Song Of The Week.... Bring It Back?



## Dix

And where the hell is Pen???


----------



## thewoodlands

Dix said:


> And where the hell is Pen???


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## Ashful

Well, here I go taking it into 7 minute prog obscurity again, but this one is definitely worth a listen.  Just skip into the 3-minute mark, if you’re the impatient type who needs short songs.

It’s an older tune, re-released in 2002.


----------



## johneh

A little down East


Then theirs my stomp en grounds


----------



## Ashful

This just came up on my YouTube feed.  An old one, but a great one.


----------



## begreen

Caught JT at Madison Sq Garden in the early 70s for the Aqualung tour. Super high energy.


----------



## begreen

Excellent flash mob performance in Germany.


----------



## Ashful

begreen said:


> Caught JT at Madison Sq Garden in the early 70s for the Aqualung tour. Super high energy.


He puts on a fantastic show.  I just caught their tour last summer, the first I'd seen him in ten or fifteen years, and they're still great.  Instrumentally, they're at the top of their game, but Ian's voice is struggling to hit those notes.  It was a great show, with video introductions from many past band members, contemporaries, and even several modern musicians influenced by Tull.


----------



## Ashful

begreen said:


> Excellent flash mob performance in Germany.



Love the guy in the DHL truck!

Looks a lot like Frankfurt, but I can't place the building or Platz.


----------



## begreen

Kirschgarten, Mainz I think.


----------



## begreen

Something to get your mojo working.


----------



## Dix




----------



## begreen

Wow, like is not enough for that one Dix.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## SeanBB

Candy Dulfer and Dave Stewart:


----------



## SeanBB

OK. Another flashmob but this one is very well filmed and beautifully edited.


----------



## begreen

I love the kid's reactions. They really feel the Ode to Joy and express it freely.


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## SeanBB

There has to be room here for The Boss?


----------



## SeanBB

Has to be song of this week:


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## johneh




----------



## SeanBB

Great music and astonishing cycling:


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## begreen




----------



## begreen

RIP Leon


----------



## SeanBB

Nice music and very easy on the eye cinema......


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## begreen

SeanBB said:


> Nice music and very easy on the eye cinema......



Love this. Iz's interpretation is the best. He is missed.


----------



## SeanBB

Eric Clapton and Dire Straights live.....


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## SeanBB

This is fun...…..


----------



## bholler

One of my new favorite bands.  I saw them play with Keller Williams a few months ago.


----------



## JimBear




----------



## JimBear




----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## begreen

RIP - Dr. John


----------



## SeanBB

Don't know if this was released in the States but it is quite a statement:


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## begreen

SeanBB said:


> Don't know if this was released in the States but it is quite a statement:



Haven't heard that one in years, it's an old Leslie Gore tune.


----------



## SeanBB

Good music.....



Wonderful face.....


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## johneh

In 1973 myself and a good friend did the lighting for Shawn 
when ever he was in Ottawa . My friend is long dead 
Bob we still miss you


----------



## SeanBB

Lipstick and Polka dots…...


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## begreen

SeanBB said:


> Lipstick and Polka dots…...



Reminds me of a car rental lady in Sofia. She had polka dot everything. Dress, shoes even her fingernail polish!


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## SeanBB

OK this is not a song.....   but it is music. 
I love the  happiness about it and the enjoyment of the performers who are obviously not professionals.


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## Jan Pijpelink

I am done for now.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Oops, I forgot one.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Now I am realy done.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Now I really stop. Tom Browne. Math teacher, turned pilot, turned trumpet player. Female singer is Tonni Smith from the UK.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Seen her 3 times. Great artist!


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Oh yeah, saw them too.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Theme from Shaft. Isaac Hayes. Studio recording.


----------



## Dix

Well then, this might be a keeper


----------



## SeanBB

No money to spend on musical instruments?

You can always try this:


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## Ashful

Summer is here.  Time for sailing and the Beach Boys.


----------



## begreen

For Illinois


----------



## johneh




----------



## semipro




----------



## Ashful

semipro said:


>



Blast from the past! Thank you for posting that, the Cult is one of the great straight-up rock bands of all time, IMO.

Now for something a little more obscure and complex, from one of my favorites.  Note the drums in the last 30 seconds, he plays this bit different every time, but this is a particularly good take.


----------



## semipro

Ashful said:


> Summer is here.  Time for sailing and the Beach Boys.



My go to sailing song has always been "Southern Cross" by CS&N.


----------



## PaulOinMA

Red Molly - Caleb Meyer (Gillian Welch)



My wife and I know the gals of Red Molly.  Carolann, on the right, was replaced by Molly Venter several years ago.


----------



## SeanBB

Classic Stevie and Fleetwood Mac...…...


----------



## semipro

Ashful said:


> Blast from the past! Thank you for posting that, the Cult is one of the great straight-up rock bands of all time, IMO.
> 
> Now for something a little more obscure and complex, from one of my favorites.  Note the drums in the last 30 seconds, he plays this bit different every time, but this is a particularly good take.



The keyboard seems to have a heavy Kansas influence.


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## semipro

A song about unrequited love between Joan Baez and Bob Dylan - quite said really but real poetry and I love the guitar.
Interestingly, Judas Priest did a cover of this.


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## Ashful

SeanBB said:


> Classic Stevie and Fleetwood Mac...…...


Excellent choice.  Of course, we can't go into female-fronted 70's rock without a little Annie Haslam:


----------



## Ashful

Okay folks... time to get serious.  No introduction necessary, I hope:


----------



## semipro

Ashful said:


> Okay folks... time to get serious.  No introduction necessary, I hope:



Wait...putting on my headphones. 
I was wondering when someone would break out the Rush.  Well done!
One of my top 5 bands (sounds like a potential future post)


----------



## semipro

This little ear worm one has been beating about in my head for months now.  I really like new twist on a Gary Numan classic and video production and setting fascinate me.


----------



## begreen

semipro said:


> Wait...putting on my headphones.
> I was wondering when someone would break out the Rush.  Well done!
> One of my top 5 bands (sounds like a potential future post)


My sons' favorite band too.


----------



## begreen

That time of year


----------



## johneh

was 19 best summer of my life


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## SeanBB

This is a lot of music from twenty fingers and ten strings...….


----------



## begreen

That's a lot of energy. How much coffee did they need to drink first?


----------



## SeanBB

Precocious talent......


Gets better as it goes along...


----------



## johneh

best of the late 60s early 70s


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## begreen

Quinn is an incredible talent. And he's just warming up. He sings too!


----------



## SeanBB

Instructions:

Chuck the adverts
Full screen
Full volume
Get a drink
Enjoy....


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## johneh

Disco 1975 
Just married  Good times good memories

Long version


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## SeanBB

Music with eye candy...…..

Or eye candy with music?

Whatever. 

I like it


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## johneh

My miss spent youth 
How I miss those days


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## HisTreeNut

A sort of 80's flashback...



Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen

Yes, that was a nice performance of Africa.


----------



## Dix




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## johneh

And now the Real VooDoo Child


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## Dix




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## OT_Ducati

thewoodlands said:


>



thanks, those two are wicked good


----------



## johneh




----------



## HisTreeNut

Heavy Metal Hair Band Flashback...




Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## thewoodlands

OT_Ducati said:


> thanks, those two are wicked good



You're welcome, they sure are.


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## begreen

thewoodlands said:


> You're welcome, they sure are.


First I have heard of them. They have a big, strong sound for just 2 musicians. Good tunes, I've been listening to them for the past hour.


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## OT_Ducati

you might dig this


----------



## begreen

Local group that has world toured. They had the place jumping at a recent festival.



This one shows the influence of their touring in North Africa.


----------



## begreen

One for Dix. You don't miss your water, til the well runs dry.


----------



## SeanBB

There are a few things I don't care about Sinead O'Connor but I have to admit she totally committed to a great song:


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## OT_Ducati




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## HisTreeNut

Here's one from a Canadian Band I enjoyed in my younger days...
The Lowest of the Low.



Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## johneh




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## Jan Pijpelink

When Fleetwood Mac was Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## OT_Ducati

thewoodlands said:


>



wow
that guy's badass


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Seen her live. Amazing!


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## begreen

And now for something completely different


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## begreen

Can you dig it?


----------



## thewoodlands

begreen said:


> Can you dig it?



That sounds great.


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## semipro

A new band I found on YouTube.  Coincidentally their video features places in Texas that I frequented about the time I was there, Lake Travis and the Comal river in New Braunfels- great memories.


----------



## Zack R

Check this out, put on your headphones and crank it up!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrDM6V08wcE&list=RDDrDM6V08wcE&start_radio=1


----------



## begreen

Great classic, sung around the world


----------



## Dix

I'm baccckk


----------



## Dix




----------



## Woody Stover

Hope you got some good speakers on that rig of yours!  Not running wireless.. https://audioengineusa.com/product_tech_specs/hd6-wireless-speakers/
Bow wow wow!  


Maybe I should post this on the BK thread for  the benefit of first-time stove buyers.. 


You gotta wait 'til almost the end of the song, and then you only get four measures of that sweet Elliot Easton solo, but it's worth it.


----------



## Woody Stover




----------



## Woody Stover




----------



## Woody Stover

johneh said:


> Copperhead road.


----------



## Woody Stover

Hi, ladies!


----------



## Woody Stover

93XRT - Chicago's Home For Music Lovers - LISTEN LIVE | RADIO.COM
					

Listen To 93XRT, An Adult Alternative Station Based In Chicago. LISTEN LIVE At Work Or While You Surf. 24/7 For FREE On RADIO.COM.




					player.radio.com


----------



## HisTreeNut

begreen said:


> Can you dig it?


That was pretty cool...

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woody Stover

Heheh, trip in the way-back machine on 93XRT, from The Police 'Zenyatta Mondatta,  "Canary in a Coal Mine."



And they followed it with Prince "Raspberry Beret." 


'Ghost in the Machine'  is another great Police album..


----------



## Woody Stover

93XRT..Beatles, "Hey Bulldog." Hit after hit, I'm tellin' ya! 
I haven't been having luck finding Beatles tunes from the labels, with no videos..not that I've looked extensively.


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Sorry, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Woody Stover

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Sorry, I couldn't help myself.


After all, what would a music thread be without including _The_ _Mahstah?_


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## Woody Stover




----------



## Woody Stover




----------



## begreen




----------



## Jan Pijpelink

begreen said:


>


----------



## HisTreeNut

Icicle Works anyone...??? I have heard or read that this is the first song that features the main melody in the baseline (still a good story even if not true), and the drumming imho is highly underrated.



Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## billb3




----------



## Ashful

HisTreeNut said:


> Icicle Works anyone...??? I have heard or read that this is the first song that features the main melody in the baseline (still a good story even if not true), and the drumming imho is highly underrated.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk




Interesting, HisTreeNut. I like this tune, but it sounds like 1980’s British pop, with a publish date of 2013. Heck, the drummer is even playing on pinstripe heads and octobans, two trademarks of the mid-80’s. Is it an older tune, or new?

No surprise, The Sunday’s showed up as the next recommended video, based on this choice, and since I love that old tune too:


----------



## HisTreeNut

Ashful said:


> Interesting, HisTreeNut. I like this tune, but it sounds like 1980’s British pop, with a publish date of 2013. Heck, the drummer is even playing on pinstripe heads and octobans, two trademarks of the mid-80’s. Is it an older tune, or new?
> 
> No surprise, The Sunday’s showed up as the next recommended video, based on this choice, and since I love that old tune too:


It is 80's British pop...the video was re-posted 2013 as part of a greatest hits compilation, I believe. I love the British 80's music scene...good times.
The Sundays...there's someone I had not heard of in long time. Gonna have start another Pandora channel I'm thinking...

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashful

The abbreviated version, for those of you with short attention spans.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## Jan Pijpelink

This is hard work.



The full concert is on youtube, for those who love fusion jazz.


----------



## begreen

Dig this cool display of data for albums sales over time. Amazing.


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## bholler




----------



## Dix

Excellent writing !


----------



## Sawset

(719) 266-2837


----------



## Woody Stover

Serious vocal gymnastics.


----------



## Woody Stover

I said it before but it bears repeating i think.. 93XRT=Da Bomb   I couldn't get down to the next three songs, which included Marcy Playground 'Sex and Candy' and Tom Petty 'Runnin' Down a Dream.' Whew.


----------



## Woody Stover

I am easily amused by simple, rock-arse tunes.


----------



## Dix




----------



## Woody Stover

Dix said:


> ...


All about the horses, ain't it?


----------



## Woody Stover

Sawset said:


> (719) 266-2837


867-5309


----------



## Woody Stover

Listen ten times, then you begin to hear..


----------



## Socratic Monologue

SeanBB said:


> This is fun...…..



Hmmm.... I'm not sure how many people here are familiar with the original NIN track, but this is one of my favorite covers.


----------



## begreen




----------



## johneh




----------



## johneh




----------



## Dix

Woody Stover said:


> All about the horses, ain't it?



Dixie sure as hell thinks so


----------



## begreen

Merry Christmas to all the mechanics here


----------



## Ashful

begreen said:


> Merry Christmas to all the mechanics here



Just came in from an afternoon with my welder, mod’ing the new tractor loader bucket. [emoji6]

Merry Christmas, guys and gals!


----------



## begreen




----------



## Ashful

begreen said:


>




I’m a big fan of Pete Sinfield’s lyrics, but always had mixed feelings about that one. Anyway, the original music video is an interesting one, esp. the ending.


----------



## Woody Stover

begreen said:


> Merry Christmas to all the mechanics here


Thanks, Mr. Green Genes. You _*gotta *_be a mechanic if your newest car is twenty years old, like mine is. 
Got my SIL a Xmas/birthday present. It'll save me a lot of trips back home to get tools. I'll see how many tunes they will play.


----------



## Woody Stover




----------



## Woody Stover

It's ironic..a song about music.


----------



## Woody Stover

Red Hot Chili Peppers 'My Friends'


----------



## Woody Stover

Beck 'Dear Life'


----------



## Woody Stover

Beck 'Dreams'


----------



## Woody Stover

Beck 'Girl'


----------



## Woody Stover

Counting Crows 'Hanginaround'  Penned by Beck's dad; Hooky tunes run in the family.


----------



## Woody Stover

David & David 'Welcome to the Boomtown'


----------



## Woody Stover

Nodding off? Time to wake up!   Guns N' Roses 'Shadow of Your Love'


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## begreen




----------



## Woody Stover

Sound is very thin here..sounds pretty damn good on the CD, for a '60s recording. The album 'Absolutely Free' is a superlative effort..


----------



## Woody Stover




----------



## Woody Stover

begreen said:


> ...


Hadn't heard that one, but I _do_ like Rush.  Girls, do not click..his voice is not sexy.


----------



## Woody Stover

Zappa 'Zoot Allures' Oh, I see that this is a repeat by me, but nice nonetheless.


----------



## Woody Stover

Death Cab For Cutie 'I Will Possess Your Heart' and 'Grapevine Fires'


----------



## Woody Stover

billb3 said:


>


Eric Johnson/Mike Stern 'Red House'


----------



## Woody Stover

The Uninvited 'What God Said'


----------



## Woody Stover

Ashful said:


> Summer is here.  Time for sailing and the Beach Boys.





Ashful said:


> Okay folks... time to get serious.  No introduction necessary, I hope:


OK, on the strength of these, I officially withdraw my previous post, speculating on whether you might have a tin ear. 
Regrettably, there will be no cash awarded for damages. Instead, like a politician who gets busted, I'll just apologize and "take full responsibility." So, no heads will roll, it will be swept under the rug, and we'll go forth as if nothing happened. 
Sheesh, he had a monster kit. Do you need GPS to navigate something like that??  RIP, Neil Peart. 


Ashful said:


> This just came up on my YouTube feed.  An old one, but a great one.





begreen said:


> Caught JT at Madison Sq Garden in the early 70s for the Aqualung tour. Super high energy.


Yeah, I caught them a couple times back then as well..WOW!
I still love "Thick As A Brick." The disc I have, Anderson is interviewed about recording it. He said they got a lot of it on the first take.


----------



## Woody Stover

This tune grabs me, the guy's vocals and just the way it flows...and that pentatonic intro and out-tro. An all-around well-crafted straight-ahead rocker.   Hearing it on 93xrt lately. Mike Campbell guitars..he played and co-composed with Tom Petty, Don Henley, toured with Fleetwood Mac last year.
The Dirty Knobs 'Wreckless Abandon'


----------



## Woody Stover

For the ladies..a POed girl band!   The theme could apply to other social inequities, not just women's issues..(or is it iniquities?) 
L7 'Pretend We're Dead'


----------



## Woody Stover

The Beatles 'Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except For Me and My Monkey'


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## Woody Stover

Probably a repeat on my part..


----------



## Dix

Woody Stover said:


> Sound is very thin here..sounds pretty damn good on the CD, for a '60s recording. The album 'Absolutely Free' is a superlative effort..




Seriously dating yourself , here


----------



## Dix

Heard this today on the radio


----------



## Woody Stover

Dix said:


> Seriously dating yourself , here


I go back to at least '67..  
*Beatles:*
'Don't Pass Me By'


'Dear Prudence'


'Martha My Dear'


'Yer Blues'


----------



## begreen

Song for our times


----------



## Woody Stover

I'm guessing they won't break any of these links for a while; That would be inhuman, considering the circumstances.


----------



## Woody Stover

Well, *rockin'* always makes me feel better; I hope it does you, too!


----------



## Woody Stover

If you're just sittin' around, kickin' back, waiting to be able to go out again, a 28.5-minute song is a good way to kill some time.
Or you could do your taxes..


----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## begreen

RIP John Pryne. Remember to call the old folks at home.


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## semipro

Woody Stover said:


> David & David 'Welcome to the Boomtown'



@Woody Stover with this post you've left no doubt that we have seriously similar tastes in music.


----------



## semipro

Ashful said:


> Just came in from an afternoon with my welder, mod’ing the new tractor loader bucket. [emoji6]
> 
> Merry Christmas, guys and gals!



Snoopy flying against the Red Baron was my favorite scene in the Great Pumpkin.


----------



## semipro

I went down a rabbit hole on Youtube and found this - I really like the way this guy plays the guitar.


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## semipro

thewoodlands said:


>



I remember vividly riding my bicycle to the record store to buy this album as soon as I heard Baba O'Riley on the radio.  I didn't know who the band was so I ended up humming/singing the song to the person working there.  A great album with a cover I always appreciated too - well worth the grass I mowed to get it.


----------



## Woody Stover

semipro said:


> I went down a rabbit hole on Youtube and found this - I really like the way this guy plays the guitar.


Cool, trippy song, with that chorded guitar work. Nice clean tone..looks like a Tele. 
Just goes to show, you don't hafta play a lot of notes, just the right ones.  


semipro said:


> I remember vividly riding my bicycle to the record store to buy this album as soon as I heard Baba O'Riley on the radio.  I didn't know who the band was so I ended up humming/singing the song to the person working there.  A great album with a cover I always appreciated too - well worth the grass I mowed to get it.


I guess I'm a little older; I got it from a record club, freshman year of college. I wasn't in the club too long..think I also got Stones 'Sticky Fingers' and Elton John 'Madman.' Maybe Mountain 'Climbing' for Mississippi Queen, and some others I don't recall offhand. I already had Led Zeppelin IV.  Back then it was just the current music but looking back now, a good bit of it has stood the test of time.


----------



## Woody Stover




----------



## begreen

Surprised no one has posted this one for the Stay-At-Homers.


----------



## johneh

New Battle hymn of the republic


----------



## johneh




----------



## Dix

I know, it's not a song, but it's my thread    

For us Old Timers !


----------



## begreen

Dix said:


> I know, it's not a song, but it's my thread
> 
> For us Old Timers !



Covid appropriate too. 
Peter Marshall: According to the food editor of the Dallas Morning News what's the best reason for pounding meat?
Paul Lynde: Oh, loneliness.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## Jan Pijpelink

chic at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com


----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## Jan Pijpelink

You can't get any better than this.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Been at their concert in 1981. Amazing!


----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## johneh




----------



## begreen

This is one of my favorite recent, world-music, songs. Such energy and joy!


----------



## Dix




----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## Dix




----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## Ashful

One of the all time greats.


----------



## johneh




----------



## Jan Pijpelink

parchman farm john mayall at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com


----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## begreen

As we all look for June


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## begreen




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## begreen

Another Playing for Change song. Love this global performing.


----------



## begreen




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## PaulOinMA

Anyone watching the Laurel Canyon documentary?  We recorded part one and just watched it.  Excellent.   Part two on tonight.


----------



## begreen

PaulOinMA said:


> Anyone watching the Laurel Canyon documentary?  We recorded part one and just watched it.  Excellent.   Part two on tonight.


On our list.


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## begreen

This song repeats in my mind many times. Gads, we were so young then.


----------



## Dix




----------



## begreen




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## PaulOinMA

The Buffalo Springfield song is discussed in Laurel Canyon.  Not about Vietnam.  Never knew that.


----------



## begreen

PaulOinMA said:


> The Buffalo Springfield song is discussed in Laurel Canyon.  Not about Vietnam.  Never knew that.


As on point today as when it was written.


----------



## Dix




----------



## Dix




----------



## begreen

Did you just change the song Dix? I can't go for that!


----------



## Dix

Sure did


----------



## Dix




----------



## begreen

Dix said:


> Sure did


It was weird. I was digging the excellent rendition and suddenly the screen changed, but the song kept playing to the end.


----------



## Dix

begreen said:


> It was weird. I was digging the excellent rendition and suddenly the screen changed, but the song kept playing to the end.



That happened to me, the first time I listened


----------



## SeanBB

Foot tapping or get up and dance?


----------



## SeanBB

A UK television program with a great US performance:


----------



## johneh




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## Dix




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## johneh




----------



## johneh




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## Dix




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## Dix




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## Couv




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## johneh

For those of you with Scottish heritage or maybe a member of a Scottish regiment 
My Grand Father A Captian in the Cameron Highlanders Of Ottawa 
My Father a Major, 2IC 2nd battalion The Black Watch of Canada, or those who just enjoy the pipes


----------



## Couv

johneh said:


> For those of you with Scottish heritage or maybe a member of a Scottish regiment
> My Grand Father A Captian in the Cameron Highlanders Of Ottawa
> My Father a Major, 2IC 2nd battalion The Black Watch of Canada, or those who just enjoy the pipes




That was amazing thank you!


----------



## begreen

New song by Stevie Nicks. Good one.


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## begreen

Favorite song and rendition of all time.


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## begreen

This one is fun


----------



## johneh




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## Grizzerbear

Heard this today on the radio. Hadn't heard it in a long time but this is a great song.


----------



## MEngineer24




----------



## firefighterjake




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## johneh




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## MoDoug

How about the guitarist that Jimi Hendrix said was better than him. Terry Kath of Chicago, sadly he accidentally shot himself while demonstrating his gun was unloaded... a sad day in music history.


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## johneh

Remember bubble gum music


----------



## MoDoug

Denmarks Radio, 1969, an obscure band that had to introduce themselves. "On base guitar, John Paul Jones, on drums, John Bonham, on guitar, Jimmy Page, and myself, Robert Plant".     Little did the world know that Led Zeppelin has arrived!


----------



## MoDoug

This guy started his career at 12 years old when he opened for BB King at about 20 shows. His guitar work is easy to get lost in.


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## Grizzerbear

Ketch Secor is awesome.


----------



## Grizzerbear

Both are great but the cover of "I'm your puppet" by Jack White is pretty awesome.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## MoDoug

Grizzerbear said:


> Both are great but the cover of "I'm your puppet" by Jack White is pretty awesome.


Thank you Grizzerbear , this is interesting for a few reasons.

First, it's new to me, and it's good music. Jack White does an excellent job, he obviously can work a guitar.

Second, I had to look up I'm Your Puppet (what can I say, I grew up on a steady diet of heavy rock), and what is considered the most popular version of this song was performed by James and Bobby Purify in 1966, which was also a cover. James Purify died on January 22, 2021, in Pensacola, FL of complications due to Covid.

Thirdly, I noticed the sign on the recording studio wall, this was recorded at Muscle Shoals, Alabama. For anyone that hasn't heard of Muscle Shoals recording studio, it's legendary, with some of the best music recorded there. Even the native americans considered it a special place where music flowed. For those interested in music history, this documentary is worth checking out. It's almost 2 hours long.


----------



## Grizzerbear

MoDoug said:


> Thank you Grizzerbear , this is interesting for a few reasons.
> 
> First, it's new to me, and it's good music. Jack White does an excellent job, he obviously can work a guitar.
> 
> Second, I had to look up I'm Your Puppet (what can I say, I grew up on a steady diet of heavy rock), and what is considered the most popular version of this song was performed by James and Bobby Purify in 1966, which was also a cover. James Purify died on January 22, 2021, in Pensacola, FL of complications due to Covid.
> 
> Thirdly, I noticed the sign on the recording studio wall, this was recorded at Muscle Shoals, Alabama. For anyone that hasn't heard of Muscle Shoals recording studio, it's legendary, with some of the best music recorded there. Even the native americans considered it a special place where music flowed. For those interested in music history, this documentary is worth checking out. It's almost 2 hours long.




I mostly listen to older country....2000 and earlier.....and classic rock but because of my parents and grandparents subjecting me to their preferences as a kid, which now I'm thankful for, I like pretty well any genre if it's good music or has a story to tell. From bluegrass to rock, blues, even doo wop. I knew of the Muscle Shoals recording studio from watching various documentaries about artists but when I get more time I will definitely watch the link you posted modoug.

Now here's one for my old man....and maybe for y'all Canadians....a big ac/dc, kiss, really any classic rock fan. He always said April Wine never got the notoriety they deserved. I agree


----------



## Grizzerbear

One more


----------



## johneh

when I think of AC/DC this is what I remember
from my past


----------



## Grizzerbear

johneh said:


> when I think of AC/DC this is what I remember
> from my past




That song never gets old. Always reminds me of the final scene of dazed and confused.

Edit: not because it's the song to the final scene either because it isn't lol


----------



## MoDoug

Grizzerbear said:


> Now here's one for my old man....and maybe for y'all Canadians....a big ac/dc, kiss, really any classic rock fan. He always said April Wine never got the notoriety they deserved. I agree


Really I like most genre's also, depends on the band. April Wine used to open for Rush on some tours. I saw them in St. Louis, excellent show.  One thing about country, they have some great lyrics. This song could have been my dad.


----------



## MoDoug

johneh said:


> when I think of AC/DC this is what I remember
> from my past


Angus Young, he definitely had a stage presence!


----------



## MoDoug

I know this is a long watch, an hour and a half, but if you enjoy some great blues guitar playing, this is time well spent. An established blues great, Albert King, and an up and coming blues protege, Stevie Ray Vaughn jamming together. The respect and enjoyment between them is one thing that makes it so enjoyable, a master proud of his student, and a student making his master proud. It's amazing how good Albert King was with those huge hands of his.

Tragically SRV died in a helicopter crash at the age of 32. Eric Clapton was supposed to be on that helicopter but SRV took his place. Either way the world lost a great guitarist that day.


----------



## MoDoug

One of Johnny Cash's most moving songs was a remake of a Nine Inch Nails (NIN) song that won a Grammy Awards nomination for best rock song in 1996. NIN was an industrial rock band and far from the style of Johnny Cash.

Trent Reznor, of NIN and the writer of the song, was unsure of Johnny’s version to begin with, telling Alternative Press in 2004: “I was flattered, but frankly, the idea sounded a bit gimmicky to me."

Having said that, his mind soon changed after he saw the music video, after which he said in the same interview: “Tears welling, silence, goose-bumps... Wow. I just lost my girlfriend, because that song isn't mine anymore. It really made me think about how powerful music is. I wrote some words and music in my bedroom as a way of staying sane, about a bleak and desperate place I was in.”

“Somehow that winds up reinterpreted by a music legend from a radically different era and still retains sincerity and meaning - different, but every bit as pure.”


----------



## thecoalman

Instrumentally quite possibly the greatest ensemble ever, all three of them. I had the pleasure of seeing them three times, went to many concerts and those were always my favorites. Two and one half to three hours each show, no opening act.


----------



## MoDoug

thecoalman said:


> Instrumentally quite possibly the greatest ensemble ever, all three of them. I had the pleasure of seeing them three times, went to many concerts and those were always my favorites. Two and one half to three hours each show, no opening act.



Last night I watched music videos and exercised the speakers. This video is one I watched, you can easily get lost in it. I've seen them in concert a couple times, they put on quite a show.


----------



## Grizzerbear

I wish I could have found a better live video. This isn't necessarily my favorite brothers osborne song but the solo is awesome. John osborne can burn the strings up.


----------



## Grizzerbear

Man I jammed to this when I was a squirt. Rome does a good job filling for Brad Nowell who passed in 96.


----------



## johneh




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## MoDoug

thewoodlands said:


>



For Frampton fans this performance is so bittersweet, as he battles his muscle wasting disease, looking so frail, yet he still can kick butt on that guitar! What a career he had!


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## Grizzerbear




----------



## clancey

What a wonderful video "House fire" sure scary words now that I have my first wood burner..lol.lol. I remember a time that I had many years ago in Montana and it was sort of like that outside but they did have a single bathroom up with a curtain for a door. We were all partying and having a lot of fun--sort of like that in the video only we did not burn a guitar..That dance couple is very impressive in the video and she is a beautiful woman.. Going to put on a song that I like and its different from the other ones on here and I hope everyone enjoys.




__





						u=tube disturbed - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## Jan Pijpelink

__





						intro sweet jane at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

__





						four way street at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com


----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## clancey

They just don't  make and sing music like that no more--so different now...really enjoyed and brought back a lot of memories,,thanks,,


----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## Grizzerbear




----------



## Grizzerbear




----------



## Grizzerbear




----------



## Grizzerbear

I think chuck was around 60 at this time. Lol...he had pure passion for rock and roll.


----------



## clancey




----------



## thecoalman

clancey said:


> They just don't  make and sing music like that no more--so different now...really enjoyed and brought back a lot of memories,,thanks,,




In case you are unaware that album is available as live concert  from 1980 show.  Presumably you would be Led Zep fan, they also have live album available "How the West Was Won" from 1972, it's 3 discs if you buy the CD.  You really haven't heard these bands until you hear them live unless of course you were old enough to see them live when they were at the height of their careers. The way all four of them play their instruments off each other is fantastic in this track. It's bluesy, jazzy and Rock and Roll all at once.


----------



## qwee

His body was not long for this world. This is the  last year of his life - dead at 37. He must have been suffering a lot - a true performer.


----------



## Grizzerbear

He never wrote or sang a song he didn't live or feel. One of the greatest storytellers ever.


----------



## Grizzerbear




----------



## johneh

A blast from my past
Friday night youth church dances
We new them as the 5D then the staccatos and finally the Five Man Electrical Band


----------



## qwee

begreen, 2 working musicians from up in your parts. I would probably pay to see them but most musicians just pass  right through South Central Idaho - they might stop in Boise, and maybe Pocatello, less likely Twin Falls.


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## begreen

qwee said:


> begreen, 2 working musicians from up in your parts. I would probably pay to see them but most musicians just pass  right through South Central Idaho - they might stop in Boise, and maybe Pocatello, less likely Twin Falls.


I haven't heard them before. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## johneh

Like I have never heard it befoe


----------



## clancey

That's my favorite "remake"  (Disturbed) and it gives me the chills..enjoyed...That Blacktop Mojo is a wonderful song too and so well done especially the guitar playing and singing  --- mood music and good for the bars when there is no pandemic around...thanks for sharing For bar music I also like "Black Velvet"...thanks clancey


----------



## clancey

Put a like on Dirty Shirley but did not like that one but do not know how to take the like off...lol clancey


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## SeanBB

SAYGRACE - You Don't Own Me (Live at the Basement) - YouTube


----------



## clancey

Saygrace..Very talented entertainer as well as a good song..clancey


----------



## begreen

With the Olympics in mind, can't forget this classic opening of the 1992 Barcelona 
Olympics with Freddy Mercury and Montserrat Caballé.


----------



## qwee

I hope this guy doesn't whack himself (boos and drugs). He sure has a lot of talent.


----------



## johneh

because I can


----------



## clancey




----------



## clancey

I think we need music this morning..above link.."Freedom was a highway"---clancey


----------



## JamesGuido




----------



## fbelec




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## Dix




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## Grizzerbear

He wrote that at 16 or 17 which is amazing to me.


----------



## Woody Stover

Good mornin', everybody! Ready to _*rock??  *_


----------



## Woody Stover




----------



## Woody Stover




----------



## Woody Stover




----------



## Woody Stover

I never remember how many of these tunes are repeat posts on my part.  If I was as organized as begreen, I'd have that info in a file somewhere.. 
OK, now that fall is almost here, let's get in the mood to stack some more woot!


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## johneh




----------



## clancey

Canadian musicians do such beautiful music and I love the song...well done...clancey


----------



## Zombie




----------



## Grizzerbear




----------



## Grizzerbear




----------



## Grizzerbear




----------



## clancey

Good meditative music with rhythm--I Like fiddles and guitars together. Could not bring in the Lou Combs song but looked it up on u-tube--pretty darn good music selection--thanks..clancey


----------



## Zombie




----------



## Zombie




----------



## Zombie




----------



## bigealta

Thin Lizzy - Cowboy Song


----------



## johneh

something a little different




__





						YouTube
					





					www.youtube.com


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## clancey




----------



## clancey

Bringing the prior song back "I can feel it coming in the air tonight" by phil collins.. Of course I am referring to the weather..lol  clancey


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## fbelec

thewoodlands said:


>



nice guitar


----------



## clancey

Good guitar music and blues..Got a little bored with Ally --waiting for something to happen and for me just did not fit the part...The video on the second tune Eric could have been better rather than just a roof top but music good..Like Marcus the best..enjoyed--thanks..clancey


----------



## Grizzerbear




----------



## Grizzerbear




----------



## Grizzerbear




----------



## Grizzerbear




----------



## johneh

A blast from the past danced as a teenager to this group in Ottawa (church dances) 
fore they became the 5 man electrical band


----------



## Dix




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## Grizzerbear

thewoodlands said:


>


 
Sounds like bon scott....awesome.


----------



## Grizzerbear




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands

Co-guitarist Graham Whitford is the son of Aerosmith guitarist Brad Whitford.


----------



## clancey

A lot of energy too much for me--need plenty of ear plugs and that's worse than the hum but musician wise--very talented--runs in the family...old clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

clancey said:


> A lot of energy too much for me--need plenty of ear plugs and that's worse than the hum but musician wise--very talented--runs in the family...old clancey




I think that this has been up before, is this toned down enough?


----------



## clancey

lol lol--thank Goodness they are in a warehouse that was flooded by the hurricanes..clancey lol


----------



## clancey




----------



## Grizzerbear

Anyone watch yellowstone lol. I seen him live in 2017 in New Braunfels texas. Awesome show he puts on.


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## Grizzerbear




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## Zombie




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## clancey

When your young and frisky and have territory to drive too and play--that would be fun..But now I feel old so it.s just too loud...But I can duplicate the video for I have had those good times..clancey


----------



## clancey




----------



## thewoodlands

clancey said:


> When your young and frisky and have territory to drive too and play--that would be fun..But now I feel old so it.s just too loud...But I can duplicate the video for I have had those good times..clancey


----------



## clancey

How nice--thanks...clancey


----------



## Grizzerbear




----------



## Grizzerbear

Tracy Morgan cracks me up in that video lol


----------



## clancey

I loved it...clancey


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## clancey

Instrument playing great--both video's BUT---------voice in rock me sounds like she has something wrong with her voice as well as directing to a certain kind of people.., and that does not include me. The video's are stupid as well..They are wasting their talent and need more training for a more universal song positive gathering--especially for this old lady--me...thumbs down..clancey


----------



## clancey




----------



## clancey




----------



## clancey




----------



## clancey




----------



## fbelec

love listening to pink floyd. that album has to be listened to from start to finish


----------



## enordy

fbelec said:


> love listening to pink floyd. that album has to be listened to from start to finish


Agreed - If a person "really" listens to some of the tracks (Money comes to mind), you can hear Alan Parson's influence - he was the engineer. For a while, every time I played the CD I heard another layer.


----------



## clancey

Trying to get up the right u-tube video for their last concert together in 2005..I am looking for something with full pictures of their playing...searching now..The 2005 one was removed and this one is a 2011 one with three of them playing instead of the four of them as in 2005..clancey I found this 2005 HD one but not the original one..(that was removed)...











						Pink Floyd's Roger Waters and David Gilmour Reunite One Last Time for "Comfortably Numb" (VIDEO)
					

In 2011, Pink Floyd's David Gilmour, Nick Mason and Roger Water's had a special reunion of sorts at London's O2 arena where they performed their classic "Comfortably Numb." The trio hadn't played together in 30 years since that fateful day.




					playback.fm


----------



## JamesGuido

heard this recording many years ago and i still can not forget it...
if you haven't heard it before, i hope you dig it as much as i do.


----------



## vinny11950

Maybe you have heard this one going around.  I can't get enough of it.


----------



## fbelec

vinny11950 said:


> Maybe you have heard this one going around.  I can't get enough of it.



very funny


----------



## clancey

That's unreal and pretty good...clancey


----------



## clancey




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## yooperdave

OK, I realize it's a month late, but WTH.  I may not make it to next Christmas!


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## yooperdave

thewoodlands said:


>





Relaxing......


----------



## thewoodlands

yooperdave said:


> Relaxing......


Always.


----------



## thewoodlands

yooperdave said:


> Relaxing......


Another relaxing song.


----------



## ctyankee




----------



## thewoodlands

It has been a long cold January for our area but the sun is getting stronger, I'm not sure what February will bring for temps but the sun will get stronger.


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## johneh

A Blast from the past my misspent youth in Ottawa Ontario Canada


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## JamesGuido




----------



## johneh

1963 any one


----------



## bigealta

Frank Zappa - Black Napkins Live in NYC


----------



## ctyankee




----------



## ctyankee

johneh said:


> 1963 any one



Nice brother!


----------



## ctyankee

bigealta said:


> Frank Zappa - Black Napkins Live in NYC



Zappa is cool but this is in the weeds dude.  Share something we can all like man.


----------



## ctyankee

__





						social distortion ring of fire live - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## bigealta

ctyankee said:


> Zappa is cool but this is in the weeds dude.  Share something we can all like man.


Are you Crazy? i'm listening to a 5 hour jam compilation of Black napkins right now. On hour 4 right now. Still have shivers up my spine!


----------



## ctyankee




----------



## ctyankee




----------



## ctyankee




----------



## ctyankee

__





						weezer hash pipe - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## ctyankee

bigealta said:


> Are you Crazy? i'm listening to a 5 hour jam compilation of Black napkins right now. On hour 4 right now. Still have shivers up my spine!


----------



## bigealta

ctyankee said:


>



Angus might make your pulse rise but i've heard this about 5000 times, probably more than that.
Still love AC/DC but been there so many times. What else u got?


----------



## ctyankee




----------



## ctyankee




----------



## bigealta

ctyankee said:


>



I'm a Gn'r fan, but still listening and on hour 4 hrs 26 min of Black Napkins Jams, it's incredible if you are a guitar player or lover.


----------



## bigealta

Ok guys you can blame ctyankee for making me post this. I bet you thought i was just kidding.


----------



## ctyankee




----------



## ctyankee

ctyankee said:


>



_Nobody_ tops Dylan!


----------



## bigealta

ctyankee said:


> _Nobody_ tops Dylan!


Nobody or A whole bunch of guys and gals, 
Jimi hendrix sure did and by so much that Dylan said "all along the Watch Tower is now Hendrix's song"


----------



## ctyankee




----------



## ctyankee




----------



## ctyankee




----------



## ctyankee




----------



## ctyankee




----------



## ctyankee




----------



## ctyankee




----------



## ctyankee




----------



## ctyankee




----------



## ctyankee




----------



## ctyankee




----------



## ctyankee




----------



## ctyankee




----------



## ctyankee




----------



## ctyankee




----------



## ctyankee




----------



## ctyankee




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## johneh




----------



## ctyankee

ctyankee said:


>



How about some love for these Gen X women!


----------



## qwee

She died before she became famous. She had to gather what little money she had from working at a plant nursery to make these recordings. But like a silent tidal wave her voice was eventually heard.


----------



## clancey

Beautiful woman and beautiful voice--good song....enjoyed it..clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

R.I.P.  Gary Brooker 76


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands

This young man was from my old hometown, I had posted this in January of 2013. I'm not sure who he's with but he did play with Moe, the last I heard he was in Colorado.


----------



## begreen




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## Ashful

Motley Crue thru Blondie and into Buffalo Springfield inside of one page.  I'm experiencing whiplash.

It's amazing the way a song can take you back to a specific time in your life.  I learned the following album while stripping a bad fiberglass job out of my first old mahogany boat, with the boat suspended from a sling, in a hot plastic tent built over a gantry in my driveway.  I almost can't hear the song without imagining the whirr of a Wagner paint stripper heat gun and the sound of a scraper on wood, as accompanyment.

Camel was an amazing band, although this album (The Snow Goose) may be their only purely-instrumental work.


----------



## johneh




----------



## bigealta




----------



## Ashful

bigealta said:


> Zappa... Muffin Man


Zappa was genius, laid down some amazing material in his 30 year career, but he was truly taken too early.  Unfortunately, since he recorded and published damn near everything (60 albums), he also released a lot of turds that could've been left on the cutting room floor, at least in some opinions.

Going back and watching the countless interviews surrounding his fight against censorship is amusing, and a good education in how far we've come (or slid), depending on your perspective.


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## fbelec

thewoodlands said:


>



that was great


----------



## johneh




----------



## clancey

Love it..."Ghost chickens in the sky"....clancey


----------



## johneh




----------



## Jan Pijpelink

ultra swede at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## clancey

Very talented musicians...enjoy especially Albatross..clancey


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## clancey

Don't like the song but he can sure play the instrument..clancey


----------



## VintageGal




----------



## Ashful

Blues meets prog?  Always liked this tune off In Absentia.  Great album, if you happen to be shopping.



If that one happens to be a bit much for early on a Wednesday, try this:


----------



## thewoodlands

This is Eddie Van Halen's boy Wolfgang


----------



## thewoodlands

Ozzy Osbourne's daughter.​


----------



## begreen

Ashful said:


> Motley Crue thru Blondie and into Buffalo Springfield inside of one page.  I'm experiencing whiplash.
> 
> It's amazing the way a song can take you back to a specific time in your life.  I learned the following album while stripping a bad fiberglass job out of my first old mahogany boat, with the boat suspended from a sling, in a hot plastic tent built over a gantry in my driveway.  I almost can't hear the song without imagining the whirr of a Wagner paint stripper heat gun and the sound of a scraper on wood, as accompanyment.
> 
> Camel was an amazing band, although this album (The Snow Goose) may be their only purely-instrumental work.



I was a Camel fan back in the day. Thanks for the reminder. While you were stripping the boat, I was building systems for a high-end custom sailing yacht.


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## Jan Pijpelink

derek and the dominos key to the highway at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

__





						hard road deep purple at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

__





						santana john lee hooker at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

__





						gitano santana at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

__





						el morroco santana at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

__





						take five at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

__





						night in tunesia art blakey at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com


----------



## SeanBB




----------



## qwee

My favorite Boss album = Tunnel of Love. But, I've been listening to this song lately. How does a song like this come about? Jon Anderson sings and Vangelis plays keyboards. 

The problem: The band Yes needs a keyboard player so Anderson flies to France to recruit Vangelis. He goes to Vangelis's place and Vangelis opens the door and shoots an  arrow through his place into the far wall. He never worked out as a keyboard player for Yes, but Anderson and he collaborated. Only two free Spirits like this could come up with such an other worldly song.


----------



## SeanBB

SeanBB said:


>


----------



## begreen

There was not a dry eye in the house after this song. She is a remarkably strong woman.


----------



## Dix




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## fbelec

SeanBB said:


>



when i was younger i couldn't stand bruce. now i like him more and more as i get older. and live it makes it even better


----------



## Ashful

… and because it’s hard to not adore any girl with fab skills:


----------



## Riverbanks

I am getting old, I don't turn off the radio if Neil diamond is on, should I crawl back under the rock I came from?


----------



## Riverbanks

Sweet Caroline, tag your it, get that out of your head now, lol


----------



## Riverbanks

Or have you heard, the bird is the word


----------



## johneh




----------



## johneh




----------



## johneh




----------



## qwee

I like history type songs - the different ways people thought at earlier times captured in a song.

"...well, I was born a Southern son in a small Southern town where the rebels run wild and beat their chests and they swear they are going to rise again..."


----------



## Dix

The vocals !


----------



## begreen

Some sweet licks here


----------



## kenmal




----------



## begreen

Caught a wonderful Graham Nash concert. Amazingly at 80 his voice is still strong.  It was great and I learned something interesting about this song.


----------



## fbelec

and you learned _____________________________


----------



## begreen

fbelec said:


> and you learned _____________________________


The song describes an acid trip that started out in Stonehenge and ended up in Winchester Cathedral. Gives the wording a new meaning.


----------



## bholler

begreen said:


> The song describes an acid trip that started out in Stonehenge and ended up in Winchester Cathedral. Gives the wording a new meaning.


We have seen CSNY and most of them individually quite a few times.  Neil Young is one of my wife's favorite musicians


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## johneh

Went to many of his shows in Ottawa Ontario when I was a lot younger


----------



## SeanBB

It is old so the picture quality isn't great but a wonderful  performance:


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## johneh




----------



## johneh




----------



## begreen




----------



## johneh




----------



## begreen

There's a whole lot of talent in this song


----------



## fbelec

and they did good tunes to boot. i like all of them


----------



## begreen

fbelec said:


> and they did good tunes to boot. i like all of them


Yes, it was a magic moment of good friends getting together and jamming. Most of the songs were recorded in the kitchen. Sadly, some of the greats passed on and that was the end of it.


----------



## begreen

Great energy and playing by this international ensemble


----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## thewoodlands




----------



## johneh

Ian Tyson dead at 89
Rest in peace Ian.


----------



## Dix




----------



## thewoodlands




----------

